# Can't Find Good Controls For Project64



## Deleted User (Jul 19, 2011)

Well, on my new laptop and got project 64 with my favorite games, but i cannot find any good controls for the keyboard. 
I play games from harvest moon to goldeneye and no good controls yet
ideas for better controls?


----------



## Pyrmon (Jul 19, 2011)

Original controls are the best:
http://cgi.ebay.ca/Dual-USB-adapter-N64-co...C-/200366075391


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 19, 2011)

I know i know, but that was not the question the question was:
"but i cannot find any good controls for the keyboard. "
Meaning what are good controls for the keyboard


----------



## Pyrmon (Jul 19, 2011)

king_leo said:
			
		

> I know i know, but that was not the question the question was:
> "but i cannot find any good controls for the keyboard. "
> Meaning what are good controls for the keyboard


In my experience, the keyboard just feels wrong. So I can't really help you.


----------



## Arm73 (Jul 19, 2011)

There are actually some configuration files around the Pj64 forums I believe for the nrage controller plugin or whatever is called ( it's been a while ).
I particularly remember one for Golden Eye that would map the analog on the mouse and all the movements on the usual awsd Pc keys, allowing you to control it pretty much like a PC fps shooter.
For the rest, I would really recommend you to get a PC controller, even a generic dual stick would do it.
Of course I've got that USB adapter for the real N64 controller as well, nothing beats that, but for a few bucks you should be able to get a decent controller.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jul 19, 2011)

Arm73 said:
			
		

> There are actually some configuration files around the Pj64 forums I believe for the nrage controller plugin or whatever is called ( it's been a while ).
> I particularly remember one for Golden Eye that would map the analog on the mouse and all the movements on the usual awsd Pc keys, allowing you to control it pretty much like a PC fps shooter.


Isn't it just less of a hassle to map the keys yourself instead of hunting down a configuration file?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jul 19, 2011)

This is what I use for keyboard, it takes a bit to get used to, but feels really natural.

*Main Stick*
Up - W
Down - S
Left - A
Right - D

*C Buttons*
Up - Up Arrow
Down - Down Arrow
Left - Left Arrow
Right - Right Arrow

*D-Pad*
Up - T
Down - G
Left - F
Right - H

A - Numpad 5
B - Numpad 4
Z - Numpad 6
L - E
R - Numpad 7
Start - Numpad 1

If you don't have a number pad, get a controller because otherwise it all feels really cramped.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jul 19, 2011)

Using the num pad is not a good idea.
I recommend using:

Analog Stick
Up - W
Down - S
Left - A
Right - D

C Buttons
Up - I
Down - K
Left - J
Right - L

D-Pad
Up - T
Down - G
Left - F
Right - H

A - O
B - U
Z - Space
L - Q
R - E
Start - P


You need to have each button be easily accessible without having to move any of your hands while still being comfortable.

The only problem I see with Chaz's setup is that if you want to be able to access both the C buttons and A/B/Z/etc, you have to have your hand placed in a way that may not really be comfortable for everyone.

My setup lets you access every button easily.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Jul 19, 2011)

The layout that Chaz put up seems pretty solid. But if you so happen to want a controller, then get a wired 360 controller. I can tell you with experience that the controls are very smooth and in my opinion, better than a real n64 controller. 

The games I frequented were Smash & Majora's Mask.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jul 19, 2011)

I don't know if your keyboard is comically large, but that configuration is just too cramped for me.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jul 20, 2011)

I can see why someone would use those settings.
But I simply don't like having to keep my right thumb unfolded all the time so that I can reach both the num pad and the arrow keys.

It could depend on what game is being played, though.
I wouldn't use your configuration in Zelda, but maybe there are games that don't require you to have easy access to the C keys.


----------



## Arm73 (Jul 20, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:
			
		

> Arm73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NO.
Let's see..........manually setting up all the buttons and manually calibrate the analog stick sesitivity and dead zones until they are suitable for a PC mouse.......then change everything to go play DK64.
The controller configurations are there for a reason, you load up a profile, and BAM, you are ready to go.
Plus there is a whole section ( or there was ) dedicated to the controller plugins and config files.
It's hardly " haunting down ".
It took me longer to type this for sure.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jul 20, 2011)

There are no good controls for the keyboard on PJ64. They don't exist.

Just buy a cheap gamepad, or go gold and get a wired 360 controller. Worth the investment, you might as well not use an N64 emulator without a gamepad. Gamepads in general are really something you should always keep around for a PC, because not everything can be done competently on a M&KB


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jul 20, 2011)

Arm73 said:
			
		

> then change everything to go play DK64.


But that's the reason why you keep two different configuration files...


----------



## regnad (Jul 21, 2011)

The way to go is this: http://spawnlinux.dyndns.org/Bliss-Box/index.html

Compatible with original controller and Hori Mini Pad, and you can use rumble with both. Only adapter I know of that can do this.


----------



## OMacTechy (Feb 6, 2017)

I like using the modern day controls always keep forgetting them, have to try the keyboard and mouse if they can be mapped to Goldeneye I think it would be very hard

If any of you guys need my mapping this is it below I done a tutorial so I wouldnt forget again and so I could help other people map thier controllers moga or xbxo 360


----------

